
The wealth gap: how changing fortunes tear close friends apart - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2020/feb/11/the-wealth-gap-how-changing-fortunes-tear-close-friends-apart
======
garchee
I've made as little as ~30k and as much as ~220k, and I've learned the hard
way to not share (or implicitly show) how much you make when you're at either
extreme end. Most people have very unproductive and toxic kneejerk-reactions
to it, and you'll just pay for it in one way or another.

~~~
downerending
An uneven earnings history can play out quite badly in a divorce as well.
There is some attempt at fairness in the law, but it's not difficult to fall
through the cracks and end up with an appalling result. It's kind of like
smoking--you probably won't be unlucky enough to get a worst case, but if you
do, it will be quite awful.

------
Kirby64
Maybe this is just in my circle of friends, but it seems rather ridiculous to
have to worry about splitting bills 'evenly' when we have quick payment apps
like Venmo et al. on dial. Especially for an admittedly expensive dinner in
some of these examples where price is a concern.

